# Bob



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

This is "Big Boy Bob" I call all my bucklings Bob so I don't get too attached. He turned a month old on the 5th. He gets to stay a buck and go to a neighboring farm.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very stocky looking boy. I really like the name Bob. I like to call all my boys with one syllables and the girls with 2 syllables, so Bob will probably be on the list for a future boy.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He's cute! Love those floppy ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he kept his jewels... he is a nice buckling...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

He is just handsome!!!


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you . I thought he was a keeper. I've had 2 people who know his father come look at him and the others and both are interested in him and a couple of others. This is my first year so I'm new at it ,but I thought he looked good.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

yeah he is nice ,i call all of mine Fred


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Big boy!


----------

